# Ho una serie di atroci dubbi!



## Eliade (20 Novembre 2012)

0-Si scrive ecc., etc, etc.,ecc?
1-Quando scrivo un elenco di cose e alla fine metto ecc. poi devo mettere il punto di fine periodo (nel caso si scriva puntato) o vale quello dell'abbreviazione?
2-il ne si scrive con o senza accento? Cioè se scrivessi "non ne ho preso molto", in questo caso si dovrebbe scrivere senza accento. 
3-Perché mi provoca così tanta ansia Mattia e la sua ansia?
3bis- Mi son fatta il vaccino antinfluenzale sul braccio. Si è fatto un piccolo bozzetto e vabè è normale...ma è anche normale che mi pruda così tanto? 
4-Varie ed eventuali, che al momento non ricordo.


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

minkia mi hai fatto venire la super ansia:unhappy:

comunque si, è normale che ti pruda il vaccino


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6662 ha detto:
			
		

> minkia mi hai fatto venire la super ansia:unhappy:


Azz io a te? 
Hai un campione di ansia in casa....


----------

